# Favorite (Official) Pokemon Artwork?



## Momo(th) (Nov 5, 2011)

What's your favorite offical artwork? It doesn't have to be your favorite pokemon, just pick a artwork. I cannot go further without proclaiming my love for the official art of Cofagrigus. When I first saw it, I thought "Lame!". Then I _saw_ him, and thought "Holy crap! He's got two feet on one side, and his hands on the other!'
And yes, let's call sprites art, shall we?
http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/f/f8/563Cofagrigus.png


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, I though Cobalion's official artwork looks much better than the sprite, as his... whiskers (mustache? whatever) kinda seems like an awkwardly opened mouth on the sprite.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, scyther looks...Almost smarter somehow in the art.
Like it's not just a mindless killer. So I love it. X3

http://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/201438_TozlPexy_b.jpg


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Chandelure. 

As sprite...  


As art...






BEAST. 
End of discussion.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Chandlelure's flames....
Oh!
Epic sauce.

Also, bellossom and it's bellossom-ness.

http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/thumb/c/cd/182Bellossom.png/190px-182Bellossom.png


----------



## Professor Wesker (Nov 5, 2011)

Trubbish and Garbodor always appealed to me official art-wise. Spritewise, definately Charizard in HG/SS.


----------

